

Ask HN: Review my webapp (Dominion Set Randomizer) - semmons
http://domrnd.heroku.com

======
adam-_-
I have absolutely no idea what it does (then again I've never heard of
Dominion Set Randomisation?).

Perhaps some more explanatory content would be good, or perhaps it is not
aimed at me...

------
imp
Yeah, I'm really not sure what it's for either.

~~~
semmons
Sorry, here's some background. It's a deck randomizer for the card game
Dominion and it's expansions.

